# General > Upcoming Events >  Auckland Blade Show

## terryf

Its that time again - the Auckland Blade Show is on again 12-13 October in Parnell, Auckland
Hope to see you there

----------


## Orchunter

Is there a website or Facebook page I can read about what's going to be at the show?

----------


## john worthington

i will be there

----------


## terryf

> Is there a website or Facebook page I can read about what's going to be at the show?


Here

----------

